# f*ck a duck - Im pregnant - updated pg4 bfp after mc



## caleblake

hello ladies

well im so terribly happy to announce my xmas :bfp: even if its 2 days early.

Ive had no symptoms up untill today where it felt like I had a headcold and backache so I caved and tested 

Im so fortunate to have fallen 1st month ttc and this is our 2nd baby the first time we fell on 2nd month

all we have done is used opks and dtd :sex: every day the week before and 3 days after and its worked for us

good luck to everyone who reads this i hope you will all be joining me soon xxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations!! :yipee:

Xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations! xx


----------



## staceyjc18

Haha congrats hun! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats ! Wishing you and your family a happy and healthy 9 months !


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Sambles

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kirsti

Congrats!! 
LOVE the title haha! xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxxx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations, wishing you a very H&H 9 months!
:happydance:


----------



## Faythe

gash02 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well im so terribly happy to announce my xmas :bfp: even if its 2 days early.
> 
> Ive had no symptoms up untill today where it felt like I had a headcold and backache so I caved and tested
> 
> Im so fortunate to have fallen 1st month ttc and this is our 2nd baby the first time we fell on 2nd month
> 
> all we have done is used opks and dtd :sex: every day the week before and 3 days after and its worked for us
> 
> good luck to everyone who reads this i hope you will all be joining me soon xxx

Congratts hun! Please send some of that super fertile baby dust my way! xxx


----------



## caleblake

thank you ladies all my babydust belongs to you now, I hope you are all joining me very soon xxx


----------



## purplerose

Congrats hun. Happy and safe 9 months.


----------



## Laurab

Congratulations:happydance: wishing you a happy healthy 9 months. Love hearing about BFP it gives me hope!!:flower:


----------



## LuvMommaLife

COngrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies, i did a cbd test this morning and its came up 1-2 weeks pregnant so ive wrapped it up along with 2 hats one saya baby bro the other says baby sis............cant wait till the morning xxx


----------



## Kittee

Congrats again!


----------



## ParentstoBe

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/xmas2010.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Mackay

Is that how you were telling your OH or parents? So exciting.

We told our families yesterday....lots of tears and excitment :)

It's still surreal for me....I just can't believe it. I did 3 tests yesterday....and all were strong positives almost immediately after poas.

I'm hoping my doctors will be open this week so I get in there soon.

Congratulations to us :)


----------



## caleblake

mackay it was how i told DH, we never told anyone else yesterday because my wee boy is just 7 months so keeping it shhhhhhhhh for as long as possible so people concentrate on him and not the new baby. tbh i would like to keep it quiet for 9 months and send them all a text after pip arrives lol.

Im so glad you had a GREAT day what a fantastic day to share your news hunny. have you worked out your due date? xxx


----------



## victorial8

Congrats hun, so chuffed for you x x x x


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!x


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies, Im so please I just found out my little sister is pregnant too and due 3 weeks before me xxx


----------



## Mackay

Oh my goodness....that's awesome! I would love to be preggy at the same time as my sister.

Your parents must be over the moon...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Congrats!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies unfortunatley I started to bleed this morning and I test a test which was negative :sad1:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs:


gash02 said:


> thanks ladies unfortunatley I started to bleed this morning and I test a test which was negative :sad1:

:hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## caleblake

ladies well im back after just 28 days here is this months :bfp: lets hope it sticks xxx

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00347-20110125-1655.jpg


----------



## bbbunny

I am so sorry for your loss but good luck with this one :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope this is a sticky bean and you have a happy & healthy 9 months :) I wonder if any of the tricks to concieve a girl have worked? x


----------



## bluey

So sorry for your loss in December. FX'd for this little sticky bean xxx


----------



## hay246

fingers crossed xx


----------



## AshleyLyn916

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nicola77

well done and lots of luck xxxx


----------



## embryo

So happy for you!And glad you shared the tips!Have a safe and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats :hugs: and fingers crossed for you


----------



## lauzie84

Good luck for a little sticky bean xxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks girls 

tinkerbelle not sure as my cycle was a bit mixed up after mc so not sure with my timings but will see xxx


----------



## MrsK

Good luck! Fx for you!


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just to shed a light of hope to you :) thats how I got my forever baby #1 :) was right after my MC...MC Xmas Day 2002 and by Feb 10th...I was pregger again :)..I just know this will be your forever baby :) God bless sweetie :)


----------



## Browning

Welcome back hun i hope this baby is a sticky bean. Hope u have a successful pregnancy x :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations and I pray its a sticky bean! Stay positive!


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs: Stay positive


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies it means a lot xxx


----------



## Stef

Congrats again Nat :)

xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats :)


----------



## emilyrose.x

Gashh! I just seen this sub title in the homepage and pmsl!! :rofl: "F*ck a Duck" :thumbup: so happy for you mrs!! I want updates on the group still though hunny :D hope its a H&H 9 months for you and its a sticky beanie <3 lots of love hun xxxx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: ha ha ems Im not leaving you all yet, not until your all over in pregnancy with me xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha!! :rofl: ooo i like this.. ALOT ;) tehee! hoping it wont be long till we get our bfp's :happydance: then we can compare bumps and shizzle ! arw' excitd for you hun!! much loving <3 xxxx


----------



## caleblake

awh ems do you have a ttc journal? xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

no babe.. dunno how to do it lmao :dohh: :rofl: xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck hunni, FX for a sticky bean xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks girls ems I will pm you xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

ok sweet :Dxxx


----------

